# Good morning



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Morning all, is anyone here?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Morning Claire I am here! how are you this morning


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

fine thank you! how are you? are ya busy today?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hopefully not just got to sort out whelping arrangements for my welsh springer in 8 days time - so probably will be :-(((((


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

ive got a poo day just having a cuppa n a look-see before i start


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

got to go and feed all the hounds shortly and then get started with everything else that needs doing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

i bet thats a job n half lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

claire said:


> i bet thats a job n half lol


Yep we dont feed here until just after 9 although we have no close neighbours as soon as they hear the sound of the feed bins they all get excited  so it is easier to let them sleep until a decent hour of the morning so just off to do them now and then pressure wash down all the kennels and runs today I think!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

have fun.. how many have ya got?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

claire said:


> have fun.. how many have ya got?


What kennels or dogs LOL

We have 11 here at the moment! dogs that is


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

lol dogs ... bet they keep ya busy.. one keeps us busy lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

claire said:


> lol dogs ... bet they keep ya busy.. one keeps us busy lol


got no time to work - sometimes wish I did would have more ME time then cos the girls know that I am at home so I end up as a taxi service lOL


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning Tashi and Claire..


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> Morning Tashi and Claire..


morning how are you this morning


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

morning


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

going to feed the animals brb


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

im fine thanx and u,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

not many online this morning!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> got no time to work - sometimes wish I did would have more ME time then cos the girls know that I am at home so I end up as a taxi service lOL


mums taxis i had the number for that one once upon a time lol... im off got to call in to work for an hour so got to drag everyone out which is fun, megan causes havoc in the office she wrote all over the dest last time when i was sorting some off duty out!! i need eyes in my arse!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> not many online this morning!!


its very quiet


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

have fun @ work!!!!


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Good morn..everyone.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

moring tori,soz i meant morning tory!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Just how i feel......


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

must be one of those days, lol boring on here this morn, no ones about, wheres Magik he livens things up, hehehe


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

morning,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Morning Tory well thats the animals fed for the day well the four legged ones anyway just got to pressure wash the runs etc now


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Yep......Morning...


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Morning..you feed them fast..!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

iv already cleaned and fed all my cats kittens this morning 28 in total, lol so lots of Sh*t shoveling for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dont take long as they are all big dogs and feed as a pack so it is bowls down they know which is theirs and then it is just stand in the middle to make sure no-one pinces the others LOL they will have a run now for a little while then back to bed whilst I wash the runs down - cant wait until another couple of weeks when I can do it when they go to bed at night and then it is all ready for the next morning!!!!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

morning all how is everyone?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> morning all how is everyone?


morning lisa how are you


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

im good thanks how are you? just thought i would have a look on here before i start work. hehehe not looking forward to that today just cant get in the mood


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> im good thanks how are you? just thought i would have a look on here before i start work. hehehe not looking forward to that today just cant get in the mood


I know how you feel got to go and pressure wash the runs down now and I hate doing it!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> I know how you feel got to go and pressure wash the runs down now and I hate doing it!!!


 its horrible when you cant get in to doing it isnt it?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

morning Lisa,


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

well i have made it to my computer jut not started work yet  can i have a coffee break before i start?...lol ir is that just cheating?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> morning Lisa,


morning how are ya?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> morning how are ya?


yep im good tar, go get ur coffee, u have all day to work, lol,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> its horrible when you cant get in to doing it isnt it?


yep it is also know that i am going to get soaked doing it


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> yep im good tar, go get ur coffee, u have all day to work, lol,,,,,,,


hmmm sound like a plan...... be back in a bit...


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> yep it is also know that i am going to get soaked doing it


true ........


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> hmmm sound like a plan...... be back in a bit...


get one for me while youre there please


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> yep it is also know that i am going to get soaked doing it


dont getting soaked add to the fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> get one for me while youre there please


will do....


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> get one for me while youre there please


ye we will all have one thanx, lol mines t 2 sugars, hahahaha


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> dont getting soaked add to the fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


nah not when it is horrible water - we have copper in the ground here so when it rains eventually the runs turn sort of red colour so pressure washing them is horrible yuck


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> nah not when it is horrible water - we have copper in the ground here so when it rains eventually the runs turn sort of red colour so pressure washing them is horrible yuck


oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not so gd then


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

I think Lisa has started us all off, gona get a cuppa myself now, brb,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not so gd then


Must get a photo sometime of the stones in the river here they are bright orange from the colouring in the mountain where we live the rough translation welsh to english is ' the little red corner '


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

hiya im back ive got me a hot chocolate didnt fancy coffee it sounds lovely there tashi i have a friend in wales and some of the pics he has shown us are really nice


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> hiya im back ive got me a hot chocolate didnt fancy coffee it sounds lovely there tashi i have a friend in wales and some of the pics he has shown us are really nice


it is lovely in the summer we have mountains all around us and it is a 'dead end' valley so just the one road in and out !!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> Must get a photo sometime of the stones in the river here they are bright orange from the colouring in the mountain where we live the rough translation welsh to english is ' the little red corner '


I like the welsh valleys been a few times, and got lost in the hills, all we c were sheep and more sheep for miles, but beautiful sceanary!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> I like the welsh valleys been a few times, and got lost in the hills, all we c were sheep and more sheep for miles, but beautiful sceanary!!!!!


We have lived in both the Vale and now the Valleys - Valley people are very friendly to the point of being nosy


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

i have never been but would love to go he lives in senghenydd but we never get chance to go there when ever we get to go away it is normally to shauns family in either cornwall or spain which is nice but i would like to go somewhere else if ya know what i mean


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> We have lived in both the Vale and now the Valleys - Valley people are very friendly to the point of being nosy


Tory haden lives there, iv got a few of her books,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> i have never been but would love to go he lives in senghenydd but we never get chance to go there when ever we get to go away it is normally to shauns family in either cornwall or spain which is nice but i would like to go somewhere else if ya know what i mean


Not too far away from us if you ever visit him let us know and then vixie and I will come and meet you!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> Tory haden lives there, iv got a few of her books,


I've got em all any you are looking for - I will post it to you


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> Not too far away from us if you ever visit him let us know and then vixie and I will come and meet you!!


really, yeah that would be cool if i ever get chance to go.....lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> I've got em all any you are looking for - I will post it to you


iv got ghost child, beautiful child, just another kid,
murphys boy, and twilight children,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

4got, someone elses kids!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> I've got em all any you are looking for - I will post it to you


dont know how many others she has written, but she is brilliant writer, just love her books, so any iv not got would be appreciated thanks,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> really, yeah that would be cool if i ever get chance to go.....lol


yep do that would love to meet the pup as well


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> dont know how many others she has written, but she is brilliant writer, just love her books, so any iv not got would be appreciated thanks,


pm me with the ones you have got and I will let you have the others duh missed the post above :-((


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Alloa from me .


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> yep do that would love to meet the pup as well


yeah he comes every where with me bless him.... i wana get him one of those passports for pets so i cant take him out to see shauns mum as she has got two dogs and i think they would get on quite well, she has gsd x husky( chicca) and a greyound (poppet) both rescues but both exellent temprements


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> pm me with the ones you have got and I will let you have the others duh missed the post above :-((


Lol i have pm u,x


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Alloa from me .


hiya how are ya this morning?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

morning to you,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Alloa from me .


Hallo my mischievious friend


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

well luvies i must get on and do some proper work now, catch u all later,
& julie, Thanx again, xx


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> well luvies i must get on and do some proper work now, catch u all later,
> & julie, Thanx again, xx


speak to you later


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

here is a more recent picure of buster took it monday


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

sorry hi all  ty for replying lol.

nice looking dog lisa, wat is it?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> sorry hi all  ty for replying lol.
> 
> nice looking dog lisa, wat is it?


its a dog duh!!!!!!!!! he is a beardie isnt he lisa


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> sorry hi all  ty for replying lol.
> 
> nice looking dog lisa, wat is it?


cheers hes a bearded collie


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> its a dog duh!!!!!!!!! he is a beardie isnt he lisa


yep he is starting to go to his slate coulor bless him he is loosing his black puupy furr


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> yep he is starting to go to his slate coulor bless him he is loosing his black puupy furr


yeah but they are lovely when they 'clear'


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> its a dog duh!!!!!!!!! he is a beardie isnt he lisa


lol a dog??? NEVERRRRRRRR hehe 


lisa dyer said:


> cheers hes a bearded collie


Hes very cute.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> lol a dog??? NEVERRRRRRRR hehe
> 
> Hes very cute.


how are you this morning anyway troublemaker LOL


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol a dog??? NEVERRRRRRRR hehe
> 
> Hes very cute.


hehehe cheers his is very lively


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> yeah but they are lovely when they 'clear'


yeah true


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> how are you this morning anyway troublemaker LOL


PMSL very good thx  it was garry that started it not me  he rang wiv the plans and everythink 

i was sitting all normal as ya doo at the comp and he rang wiv the plan..i thort hey...sounds good


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

anyway i better get on with some work...lol longest coffe break i'll be having today speak to you later


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> anyway i better get on with some work...lol longest coffe break i'll be having today speak to you later


bobbye lisa  ava ncie day .


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> PMSL very good thx  it was garry that started it not me  he rang wiv the plans and everythink
> 
> i was sitting all normal as ya doo at the comp and he rang wiv the plan..i thort hey...sounds good


YOU sitting normal - that sounds like an april fool in itself


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> YOU sitting normal - that sounds like an april fool in itself


PMFSL hehehe  i gotta agree wiv ya there haha.

gonna have a quick peek around and them im off tashi  gonna get ready to go out, where??? i dont bloody know haha.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> PMFSL hehehe  i gotta agree wiv ya there haha.
> 
> gonna have a quick peek around and them im off tashi  gonna get ready to go out, where??? i dont bloody know haha.


Yeah I have to go and do the runs now shortly and it is that horrible misty rain here


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> Yeah I have to go and do the runs now shortly and it is that horrible misty rain here


really??? its well nice here...warm and sunny 

i wont speak to soon tho coz it can easy change lol.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> really??? its well nice here...warm and sunny
> 
> i wont speak to soon tho coz it can easy change lol.


thats it I am off down your way


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> thats it I am off down your way


LOL by the time u got ere the wether would probs be up ur end all a shining.
and rainey ere haha.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL by the time u got ere the wether would probs be up ur end all a shining.
> and rainey ere haha.


yep cos I would bring it with me


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> yep cos I would bring it with me


LMAO....


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi everyone! Nearly afternoon....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Hi everyone! Nearly afternoon....


good morning just!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> good morning just!!!!!!!!!!!!


That was very stressful Yesterday!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Aftanoonies :d


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

afta noonies Loe and Tachi!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> afta noonies Loe and Tachi!


your watch is still fast LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL i just realized..it morning , but where nearly right aye


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

always...all of them are 5 - 7 minutes either faster or slow.......Its local tradition. If someones around here will say - "I'll be there in a minute" - expect at least 2 hours....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL i just realized..it morning , but where nearly right aye


and left aye


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL i just realized..it morning , but where nearly right aye


Nice to have you back tho....I am sooo releived! Bloo.....Garry!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

afternoon all


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

afternoon claire how is it going has megan done anything funny this morning


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> afternoon claire how is it going has megan done anything funny this morning


nope was very good cos i fleft her in the car lol n fetched paper work to do at mums its safer


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

claire said:


> nope was very good cos i fleft her in the car lol n fetched paper work to do at mums its safer


bless her babytashi used to go into her dads stores when she was in nursery I would pick her up and we passed the stores on the way out of the garrison she would run in there and demand toast off his corporal and then draw all over his demands for the day she was a heller - and still is LOL love you really babes


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> bless her babytashi used to go into her dads stores when she was in nursery I would pick her up and we passed the stores on the way out of the garrison she would run in there and demand toast off his corporal and then draw all over his demands for the day she was a heller - and still is LOL love you really babes


lol they love to see megs in the office but she can be such a hand full! she has drawn on client sheets that have then been sent to socail services before lol she is obsessed with pens n crayons everything get her signature even the inside of my purse lol......brb tilly is playin my mum up she cant watch them both at the same time


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Afternoon everyone


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

afternoon


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

afternoon both any babies yet minnie??????


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

no shes eating again now. family are calling her anorexic annie lol


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

Afternoon, hope everyone's having a good day  I can't believe it's only quarter past one, I'm so tired - and I've got to stay in the house all day on the off chance that a parcel willl arrive ... how boring!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> no shes eating again now. family are calling her anorexic annie lol


What is her due date??????????


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

the 5th i think


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

hello again all i can finally sit down for an hour.....kids are asleep.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Sophia said:


> Afternoon, hope everyone's having a good day  I can't believe it's only quarter past one, I'm so tired - and I've got to stay in the house all day on the off chance that a parcel willl arrive ... how boring!


if ya wait in you can bet ya last on the list to be delievered too


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

minnie said:


> afternoon


afternoon minnie... were waiting AGES for them puppy pics lol bet ya sick of waiting too... id be ssssssssssoooooooooooooo excited lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

yep can't wait! not looking foreward to all the poo and mess though


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

minnie said:


> yep can't wait! not looking foreward to all the poo and mess though


i bet they make so noise too...my dad n grandparents breed labradors seriously before i was born but i had the occasional litter when i was small i cant remember much about them tho just the noise


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

afternoon all,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

afternoon collie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello mate, no pups yet then,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

heehee no


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

minnie said:


> heehee no


shes got them ole legs crossed tight,!!!!!!!!
does she know we are all waiting,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> I hope you aint just got up.......


ha,!!!!!!!!!!!!chance would be a fine thing,!!!!!! up at 6,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

afternoon collie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi ya Claire,, little ones asleep,


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah they are both having an hour... i could do with one myself lol... they get me up early then they have a nap to make up for getting up early !!! they have got the right idea


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i gotta go get my two little terrors from school in a minute, they break up friday and have 2 weeks off,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i gotta go get my two little terrors from school in a minute, they break up friday and have 2 weeks off,,,,,,,,


lol....im lucky just yet mine are easy to entertain too young to be able to do much.... bet its a mare thinking of things to keep them entertained in the hols....and everything is so expensive, we took megan swimming last week n it cost a fortune....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

claire said:


> lol....im lucky just yet mine are easy to entertain too young to be able to do much.... bet its a mare thinking of things to keep them entertained in the hols....and everything is so expensive, we took megan swimming last week n it cost a fortune....


my older daughters take them out and as they are both working ,they treat them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> my older daughters take them out and as they are both working ,they treat them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


my sister treats megan they go to one of them soft play places, megan always ends up getting smacked by some older kid


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

children swim for free in the holidays where i am, if they are with a paying adult that is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

minnie said:


> children swim for free in the holidays where i am, if they are with a paying adult that is.


thats a good idea but its not the same here... last time we went in the hols it cost a bloody fortune we are gonna try a different pool next time


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Our local council does a really good reduced rate for kids swim during every holiday...


ours does a session where if ya go between 9am n 10am it 2 quid but i cant get at that time its no go for me cos i have no one to watch tilly at that time she is 4 months so i cant really take her yet


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

bye bye i'm off to get some soup


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

minnie said:


> bye bye i'm off to get some soup


see ya................


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

claire said:


> if ya wait in you can bet ya last on the list to be delievered too


I know, sod's law and all that! Still waiting 

Never mind, at least I can pretend to do some revision while I wait (I mean, shopping on ASOS is practically the same thing right?!)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Good afternoon all  I just got back, how is everyone?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> evening beth, i'm good thanks & yourself.....


I have sore feet LOL my boots were killing me today i almost bought a pair of slippers to wear home


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

hello all


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

allo minnie. hows ya dog???


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> allo minnie. hows ya dog???


ello. mins fine thanx no pups yet.hows yours?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

minnie said:


> ello. mins fine thanx no pups yet.hows yours?


LOL they was pictures of a litta my fully hearing ebt had from 2 odd years back, i just put em up as part of mine and garrys scam  ta make it look good lol.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

what inspired you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

minnie said:


> what inspired you?


what inspired me? or who  lmao.

to tell the truth we wanted to reel in a memba that always has somethink to say when people breed a litta, so what betta way to do it then put that add up with a deaf dam lol.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

hehe how come ya got banned? was dh.dti in or did he have no idea and realy just ban you?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

minnie said:


> hehe how come ya got banned? was dh.dti in or did he have no idea and realy just ban you?!


He thght it was true to start of wiv then he was in on it aswell  the banning was part of the trick and it worked on some membas hehe coz they did think we was banned.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

you got me, i had to sit there for 10 minutes trying to work it out lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

minnie said:


> you got me, i had to sit there for 10 muinets trying to work it out lol


PMSL  ....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee hee,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

ello collie  had a good day have ya??


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

my stupidity is not there to be laughed at (but laugh away)


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

minnie said:


> my stupidity is not there to be laughed at (but laugh away)


HAHAHAHAHAHA nah im joking hehehe.

im stupid 99.9 persent of the time so dont worry lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> ello collie  had a good day have ya??


 hi loe,, not to bad,,,i did come on here earlier for a quick look,,,,it was abit quiet then,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hi loe,, not to bad,,,i did come on here earlier for a quick look,,,,it was abit quiet then,,,,


oooooooooo riteys.

ive been back about 20 mins now, gonna go in a mo to walk dogs.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> oooooooooo riteys.
> 
> ive been back about 20 mins now, gonna go in a mo to walk dogs.


whats the weather like there, it aint to bad here,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> whats the weather like there, it aint to bad here,,,,,,,


it was well sunny this morning, it aint been to bad ere aswell, nice and mild, thats why im givin dogs aquick walk in a min just incase it starts raining tonite lol.
im dreading it coz the halti's broke...so im gonna be walked by them


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

gotta take min for a walk in a mo 2. she's in a hyper mood so no doubt you won't be the only one with a dislocated shoulder lol


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

I hope your arms aren't pulled out too much Eolabeo! I had better walk mine in a minute - well as far as the stable block anyway, they can run around the field's on their own accord whilst I sort out the horses for the night!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> it was well sunny this morning, it aint been to bad ere aswell, nice and mild, thats why im givin dogs aquick walk in a min just incase it starts raining tonite lol.
> im dreading it coz the halti's broke...so im gonna be walked by them


do you walk them all together on your own,,,that must be hard,


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

minnie said:


> gotta take min for a walk in a mo 2. she's in a hyper mood so no doubt you won't be the only one with a dislocated shoulder lol


pmsl...i dont fill to bad now haha.


Sophia said:


> I hope your arms aren't pulled out too much Eolabeo! I had better walk mine in a minute - well as far as the stable block anyway, they can run around the field's on their own accord whilst I sort out the horses for the night!


thx sophia 
we do let ours of for the run but its the getting there that does us lol.
and our deaf one has to stay on lead unless we go in the enclosed area of the park.

i walk them with ma daughta collie... we have started taking 2 at a time now to make it easyer...its cushty wiv the staffs but its the english bullys which are the divvy ones lol.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

try tying the deaf ones lead to another dog we tried that with my friends deaf dog and min and it worked exellently


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

Haha! Theres always a ditzy one that lets the others down 

We're lucky having enough land at home to let them run around in our fields to not worry about letting them off the leads, although they do get a 'proper' walks out and about as well - many a time we have been dragged through the village by over excited dogs!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

minnie said:


> try tying the deaf ones lead to another dog we tried that with my friends deaf dog and min and it worked exellently


ethels a looney tho and to be honest my other ebt aint the best of the lead either, if ethel naffed of one way the other would go wiv her lol...either that or get dragged wiv her coz shes a strong dog.

and our staffys are to old and crabby and the other is tiny compaired to her so he would be history pmfsl.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Sophia said:


> Haha! Theres always a ditzy one that lets the others down
> 
> We're lucky having enough land at home to let them run around in our fields to not worry about letting them off the leads, although they do get a 'proper' walks out and about as well - many a time we have been dragged through the village by over excited dogs!


LOL.

wish we could have that for ours 
they get the next best thing which they like so cant complain lol.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

yes having land to let em run on is very useful minz usualy chases our horses around for exercize but theyve already been fed today so its not an option lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

riteys im off ta walk the demented ones...be back lata on 

tlar all


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bye loe,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

It's the other way around here - my mare is a devil for chasing the dogs if she get's a chance! She'd make an excellent sheep-hearder I feel 

Right, I really must be off - the horse's won't be impressed if I'm late with their dinner and my boyfriend won't be any happier if I'm late meeting him at the pub for ours, especially as I still have to wash my hair and re-paint my nails! 

I hope everyone has a great evening and the weather stays fine (ish)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Sophia said:


> It's the other way around here - my mare is a devil for chasing the dogs if she get's a chance! She'd make an excellent sheep-hearder I feel
> 
> Right, I really must be off - the horse's won't be impressed if I'm late with their dinner and my boyfriend won't be any happier if I'm late meeting him at the pub for ours, especially as I still have to wash my hair and re-paint my nails!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great evening and the weather stays fine (ish)


bye,,,,i wish i was going to the pub,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ello again!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

hellooooooooooo


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

hows you?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

hi ya how are you? did you get the runs powersprayed?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> hows you?





lisa dyer said:


> hi ya how are you? did you get the runs powersprayed?


I'm fine thankyou both  and no didnt manage to get them done  to many other things to get sorted off to see a load of caravans tomorrow so I can set myself up ready for the first whelping and the girls needed some things for college so they got left!!!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

we are also looking for a caravan but have had no success good luck with the whelping, whens she due?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> we are also looking for a caravan but have had no success good luck with the whelping, whens she due?


One on the 10th and one a fortnight later 

We already have a tourer used for the shows but this is an oldie but goodie and cheapie which will be turned into a purpose done whelping kennel save me having to sleep in a folding chair while we are with them


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ours have a room for whelping and i just brave the chilly tiled floor (there is a large blanket around the box for the pups)and we have a tent that folds out of a trailer for shows etc lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> ours have a room for whelping and i just brave the chilly tiled floor (there is a large blanket around the box for the pups)and we have a tent that folds out of a trailer for shows etc lol


Since we moved from the farm and took my mother into live with us it is no longer feasible to have them whelp in the bungalow so we have had a purpose built whelping shed out of doors but it gets very cold for us (they are underneath a heat lamp) and it is very uncomfortable cos you cant fit a camp bed in there, and the last litter I had was from a first time mum who had a litter of 10 and struggled to cope so I ended up spending 3 weeks with her in the shed!!! So this is called trying to be ingenious and having one end of the caravan for the bitch and pups and the other with the bed also got heat light electric so plenty of tea coffee and the tv perhaps even the laptop so I can still get on the forum. 

What shows do you do????


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Morning all 
how are you this fine day?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> Morning all
> how are you this fine day?


Fine day??? Where???


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

it's been quite nice here.lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> Morning all
> how are you this fine day?


Your clocks wrong fadie LOL you perhaps didnt pick up the post the other evening I asked you if you were going to camp at any of the summer shows - good bbq's and parties


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

tashi said:


> Your clocks wrong fadie LOL you perhaps didnt pick up the post the other evening I asked you if you were going to camp at any of the summer shows - good bbq's and parties


haha i did wake up the other day any my clock said midnight, i thought i either woke up really early or i missed a whole day 
I'm dopey in the morning.
No don't think we're camping at any, would be good though


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> haha i did wake up the other day any my clock said midnight, i thought i either woke up really early or i missed a whole day
> I'm dopey in the morning.
> No don't think we're camping at any, would be good though


Real fun we camp at a few of them SWKA is the main one that we camp at as I work on the passes on the gate very late nights and even earlier mornings


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

you can still party through the day though


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> you can still party through the day though


You can if you are not working but I am normally collecting passes from 7 in the morning to 7 at night depending on the group


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Morning! Wakey Wakey Rise And Shine!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

good morning


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Morning!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

not that many on this morning is there??


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

morning all how are we all


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

morning..


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

hows the babes this morning claire


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

fine thanks im just waiting for my mum to come round tilly has got some jabs today(3 i think) so she is gonna watch megs, hows your lot?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

babytashi just come home tich is still in bed as is OH going to see some caravans this morning and as for the hounds only housedogs up and about at the mo go and feed the others in about 10 mins


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

busy as always


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Just popped on ta have a quick look and to say morning 

few things i need to sort here so it was justa flying visit. x 

( i can do posh  ) .


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

claire said:


> busy as always


not too bad today (says I)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Just popped on ta have a quick look and to say morning
> 
> few things i need to sort here so it was justa flying visit. x
> 
> ( i can do posh  ) .


you are always 'posh' just misunderstood


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

im off now got to be at doctors for 9.30 it takes ages to get ready lol b back on later


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bye for now claire good luck with the babs


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

tashi said:


> you are always 'posh' just misunderstood


LOL    im off ta put binbags out 

toodlez  x


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning Everyone


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL    im off ta put binbags out
> 
> toodlez  x


bye Loe speak later


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jo P said:


> Morning Everyone


morning Jo how are you this morning you just caught me before I go and feed the 5,000


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good morning everyone


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> good morning everyone


morning vixie how are the patients???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

moring darren we not worth the other n then lol



dh.dti said:


> Moring all.........


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> morning vixie how are the patients???


Flex is fine, smudge had a small about of bleeding last night but she is ok now, I have to say though in my oppinion she is badly stitched up
how are you this morning? any luck on the caravan?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> Flex is fine, smudge had a small about of bleeding last night but she is ok now, I have to say though in my oppinion she is badly stitched up
> how are you this morning? any luck on the caravan?


did you get the arnica if so try and give them both some. I am fine just finished washing down the runs and all dogs fed and exercised sat here with a cup of tea waiting for OH to get up and then off to look at a load of caravans.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> did you get the arnica if so try and give them both some. I am fine just finished washing down the runs and all dogs fed and exercised sat here with a cup of tea waiting for OH to get up and then off to look at a load of caravans.


no I havent got any I couldnt remember what it was called  I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> no I havent got any I couldnt remember what it was called  I hope you find what you are looking for.


so do I OH has just emerged from the pit and is now in the shower so I am off to get changed cos I stink of disinfectant after washing down the runs LOL really nice perfume


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL could be worse you could smell of the run b4 u washed it lol...........good luck on the caravan hunt LOL


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

Morning! What's everyone up to today?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> LOL could be worse you could smell of the run b4 u washed it lol...........good luck on the caravan hunt LOL


Thanks vixie talk to you all later better go and get ready


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Sophia said:


> Morning! What's everyone up to today?


morning Sophia, not much just keeping an eye on my girl after her spay yesterday. How are you today?



tashi said:


> Thanks vixie talk to you all later better go and get ready


OK talk to you later


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

morning everyone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

Morning! Not up to much today, although have got the chiropractor coming out a little later to check up on the horses.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have walked the dogs,, hoovered and done the washing and shopping, so having a quick look on here to see whos about,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i have walked the dogs,, hoovered and done the washing and shopping, so having a quick look on here to see whos about,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Morning busy bee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

morning vixie,, 
just put the dogs advacate stuff on them,,,so im going to sit and have a cuppa now,( and a bar of chocolate,ssshhhh,)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I didnt hear a thing lol I should be tidying up but dont feel like doing it yet lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I didnt hear a thing lol I should be tidying up but dont feel like doing it yet lol


,i got a pile of ironing, but cant be bothered,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

me too but for some reason the iron has gone walk about I cant find it anywhere


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> me too but for some reason the iron has gone walk about I cant find it anywhere


thats a good idea,, i think mine may go walk about,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Morning ladies!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Morning ladies!


morning,!!!!!!!!!!hows you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and hows that gorgeous pup of yours,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Morning ladies!


Good morning  How are you?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> thats a good idea,, i think mine may go walk about,,,,,,,,,,,,


tricky things irons, they are always running off LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm good, in a can't be bothered mood today just like you two! Must be something in tha air! All the dogs are sleeping! Got three on the sofa with me! Hows you two?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im fine,, started off real good, got stuck in to me jobs,, but then i sat down,, and now i cant be bothered to get back up,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I'm good, in a can't be bothered mood today just like you two! Must be something in tha air! All the dogs are sleeping! Got three on the sofa with me! Hows you two?


not bad thanks  just feeling lazy today LOL



colliemerles said:


> im fine,, started off real good, got stuck in to me jobs,, but then i sat down,, and now i cant be bothered to get back up,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


same here LOL going to have to soon but really dont want to


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh well I just woke up in a lazy mood! Taking the dogs out is about my limit today!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL there must be something in the air today as everyone I have spoken to today feels the the same way


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats another thing, I can't be bothered to talk, wish people would stop ringing!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Thats another thing, I can't be bothered to talk, wish people would stop ringing!!!


turn your phone off,!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> turn your phone off,!!!!!!!!!


That would be pretty bad for business!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> That would be pretty bad for business!


well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just turn it off for an hour then,,,,,,,,,have a lazy hour,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

no chance gotta go out now! no time to enjoy being lazy yet!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> no chance gotta go out now! no time to enjoy being lazy yet!


byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

me either, havent stopped yet, no rest for the wicked


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

afternoon


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hello Claire how are you today?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

fine thanks, hows u?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi claire,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

hi collie how r ya?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

claire said:


> fine thanks, hows u?


not bad, having 5 mins quiet as its sunny the kids are in the garden playing


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> not bad, having 5 mins quiet as its sunny the kids are in the garden playing


mine are sleeping so just having an hour on here relaxing


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hard work arent they, lol make the most of the quiet moments thats what i say 

have people noticed the amount of green rep suares Darren has, OMG he is popular lol I just gave him good rep and think it went to 5 LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

claire said:


> hi collie how r ya?


hello, im sat having a cuppa with my sister,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hard work arent they, lol make the most of the quiet moments thats what i say
> 
> have people noticed the amount of green rep suares Darren has, OMG he is popular lol I just gave him good rep and think it went to 5 LOL


lol i gave him some the other day i might see if i can give him some more....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> hard work arent they, lol make the most of the quiet moments thats what i say
> 
> have people noticed the amount of green rep suares Darren has, OMG he is popular lol I just gave him good rep and think it went to 5 LOL


ps thanks for the rep collie gave you some also  and some to you Claire


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> ps thanks for the rep collie gave you some also  and some to you Claire


your welcome,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks....ive just gave ya both some too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> your welcome,,,,,,


 I think hes giving himself rep


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

claire said:


> thanks....ive just gave ya both some too


thankyou  your rep bumped me to 3 squares


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

i bet he is lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

claire said:


> thanks....ive just gave ya both some too


i gave you some the other day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i gave you some the other day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


i just saw thanks i forget 2 look lol but i do keep giving it out when i remember


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thankyou  your rep bumped me to 3 squares


yay.............


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

claire said:


> i just saw thanks i forget 2 look lol but i do keep giving it out when i remember


i keep forgetting then one day I will remember and go mad giving rep to everyone while I can and b4 I forget again


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

id forget my head if it wasnt screwed on!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee I blame my kids for it, lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

totally agree they turn ya mind too mush, i did readn somewhere it is true lol its my excuse anyhow


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

claire said:


> totally agree they turn ya mind too mush, i did readn somewhere it is true lol its my excuse anyhow


I read a lot of info on it when I was pregnant last time it is a proven fact so yes we are quite within our rights to blame the kids


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I read a lot of info on it when I was pregnant last time it is a proven fact so yes we are quite within our rights to blame the kids


ya got to have someone to blame! but yeah same as i said i understand bein pregnant kills brain cells or something like that lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

claire said:


> ya got to have someone to blame! but yeah same as i said i understand bein pregnant kills brain cells or something like that lol


LOL yep that and the fact you cant sleep properly and our heads being filled with kids stuff there isnt room for much else


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

god knows how people coped years ago when ya average family had 10 children i struggle with 2


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm sure you are all doing a fab job with your children - what excuse have I got for my appalling memory?! I've neither got children or a particularly taxing life at the moment ... my biggest worries are whether I'll have enough money to go out at the weekends or compete!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

claire said:


> god knows how people coped years ago when ya average family had 10 children i struggle with 2


I couldnt cope with 10 i dont think my 4 are enough both yours are under 3 arent they? I had that with my middle two a toddler and a baby together is hard work isnt it?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Sophia said:


> I'm sure you are all doing a fab job with your children - what excuse have I got for my appalling memory?! I've neither got children or a particularly taxing life at the moment ... my biggest worries are whether I'll have enough money to go out at the weekends or compete!


oh to have those problems again LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> ps thanks for the rep collie gave you some also  and some to you Claire





claire said:


> thanks....ive just gave ya both some too


what about me???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> what about me???


cant give you any more yet I have to spread it about a bit first  your going to have to learn to share


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll have you know, it's actually very taxing ... Chines or Indian on Friday night? Stay in and watch Gossip Girl and Dirty Sexy Money or go out for a few drinks? Decisions, decisions ... it's a wonder I get anything done!  And then, if all that wasn't enough, I've got to decide whether to go showjumping on Sunday or have a school over a XC course!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Sophia said:


> I'll have you know, it's actually very taxing ... Chines or Indian on Friday night? Stay in and watch Gossip Girl and Dirty Sexy Money or go out for a few drinks? Decisions, decisions ... it's a wonder I get anything done!


it must be so dificult for you, if you ever need to talk you know where i am


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, that's lifted a huge weight off my shoulder


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> your going to have to learn to share


but i don't wanna share!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Sophia said:


> Thanks, that's lifted a huge weight off my shoulder


my pleasure  so what competitions do you enter?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> but i don't wanna share!!!


and why is that?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> and why is that?


cos im greedy!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> cos im greedy!!!


 good enough reason LOL


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

I tend to do a little bit of everything with the horse's - I don't compete to be particularly brilliant, just to have fun! 

I did a bit of everything with my old mare so we did showjumping, cross country jumping, dressage, showing classes, sponsored rides. She was fabulous and really taught me everything I know now. She's now semi-retired so I tend only to do a few bits and pieces with her now, mainly in the summer - but she's a dab hand at showing classes still and I might take her in the odd teeny weeny showjumping class as a bit of a treat! 

With my TB, I'm taking it quite slowly as he's still fairly young and quite a sensitive soul - so we're just trying to get him out and about to see as much as possible and learn that not everything in the outside world is waiting in line to kill him! I'm hoping, in time, he'll be a decent jumper - I'd like to do more showjumping and possibly some eventing with him, but we'll see.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> good enough reason LOL


yep, it is! finding it hard to type again as im surrounded by sleeping dogs!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> yep, it is! finding it hard to type again as im surrounded by sleeping dogs!


better that being jumped on by them lol 2 of mine are in the garden at the moment probably digging holes  the old girl and boy are fast asleep bless them


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Sophia said:


> I tend to do a little bit of everything with the horse's - I don't compete to be particularly brilliant, just to have fun!
> 
> I did a bit of everything with my old mare so we did showjumping, cross country jumping, dressage, showing classes, sponsored rides. She was fabulous and really taught me everything I know now. She's now semi-retired so I tend only to do a few bits and pieces with her now, mainly in the summer - but she's a dab hand at showing classes still and I might take her in the odd teeny weeny showjumping class as a bit of a treat!
> 
> With my TB, I'm taking it quite slowly as he's still fairly young and quite a sensitive soul - so we're just trying to get him out and about to see as much as possible and learn that not everything in the outside world is waiting in line to kill him! I'm hoping, in time, he'll be a decent jumper - I'd like to do more showjumping and possibly some eventing with him, but we'll see.


sound like you have a great time with your horses 
I love horses I used to own a horse and a welcs mountain cob (pony) but sadly they have passed away i used to love going on long rides through the mountains around me and doing the odd show jumping event. I would love to get another horse in the future.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> sound like you have a great time with your horses
> I love horses I used to own a horse and a welcs mountain cob (pony) but sadly they have passed away i used to love going on long rides through the mountains around me and doing the odd show jumping event. I would love to get another horse in the future.


its a long time since ive rode a horse n im not that good anyway lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> what about me???


i have given u some recently so cant do it again just yet


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, it must have been heartbreaking. 

Welsh ponies are brilliant, so cheeky with so much character! I backed and started a Welsh last summer, he was so much fun to ride - although with far too much personality for his little body! 

Where abouts are you if you don't mind me asking? Hacking in the Mountain's sounds fabulous - the closest we get are a few steep hills! 

Mine are definately a good bunch - I'm a very lucky girl to have them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

claire said:


> i have given u some recently so cant do it again just yet


thanx, i must have given you some back already??? wont let me give you any now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> thanx, i must have given you some back already??? wont let me give you any now!


how long do ya have to leave it before ya can give rep again to someone


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

claire said:


> how long do ya have to leave it before ya can give rep again to someone


dunno, u have to spread the seeds of love before you can give it the same person again!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Sophia said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, it must have been heartbreaking.
> 
> Welsh ponies are brilliant, so cheeky with so much character! I backed and started a Welsh last summer, he was so much fun to ride - although with far too much personality for his little body!
> 
> ...


south wales in the valleys  very hilly  I will have to find their pics and post some in the horse section, My pony was 30 when he passed away in october last year he had been with me since he was 4 and we were almost the same age, it was like losing family

but he had a good life and made loads of people happy he used to give rides at the local disabled riding school as he was so placid unless there was food about then his head would be straight down so grass rains were a must for him lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> dunno, u have to spread the seeds of love


and theres me thinking you only had eyes for me


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> and theres me thinking you only had eyes for me


I do but I gotta spread it about so I can keep giving you some!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i just gave you more Alan,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i have been busy spreading it every where,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i just gave you more Alan,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i have been busy spreading it every where,,,,,,,,,,,,,


good good, thanx for the comment, they're both gorgeous aren't they!?!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> good good, thanx for the comment, they're both gorgeous aren't they!?!


oh yessssssss loverlyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------

